# Genuine 400R?



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

was searching through stuff on my pc & found this pic i must have saved from ages ago 

(prob even before i had a GTR lol)

genuine 400r or not?

looks like it was (assume still is in JP)

Did they come in white?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I have never seen a white 400R and have seen a few on my many trips to japan. Also, it doesn't have the stickers down the side


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> I have never seen a white 400R and have seen a few on my many trips to japan. Also, it doesn't have the stickers down the side


yeah me too, but you could be right.

never seen one in white


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

i don't have moderator rights, sorry. Use the warning triangle to raise it to the attention of the mods


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> i don't have moderator rights, sorry. Use the warning triangle to raise it to the attention of the mods


all done:wavey:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the last 400r i saw, was the one migs sent on an email from Fuji GT-R day


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

There's a picture somewhere of a white one outside Mines...I think its Nick M's R34 collection days thread. Would be suprised if that wasn't genuine so think there were a few white examples.

Never see one without the stripes though...why would you take them off.

EDIT:


----------



## Hore34 (Dec 12, 2007)

Think thats a genuine 400R, powerplayimports were selling it in australia NSW, think it was goin for like $80,000 or around that price long time ago.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

One more white 400R from the Nismo parking area at Nismo Festival 2009. 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

